# Weak pasterns



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

My son's boer/myotonic cross wether has weak pasterns. Breeder said he gives him a BoSe shot every month on the first, so we are to continue that plan. We had him up on the stand yesterday and noticed on his back feet the hooves spread apart. I keep trimming the toes to hopefully help out the back feet but the only time they look good is when I hold the toes together. Once I let go, they spread back apart. He is for our October County Fair. Thoughts on showing a wether with weak pasterns? Did we just a waste our money on him or are goats with weak pasterns shown successfully and sold at auction if he places and makes it through? Also, what problems, if any, is he looking at when starting to practice bracing him? Will the weak pasterns hinder that?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I may have it wrong, but I thought the Bose injections were a hurry up dose and incteasing selenium by oral supplements is best for long range. Something like selenium salt or selenium yeast. Or even selelineum/vitamin e paste.
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sold to a gal last year and she told me she had a doe with weak pasterns, her vet at the time also told her to do the same and she ended up coming out of it BUT I do not know how long she did this. It sounds like there is a good possibility your sons goat may just be genetically flawed in the pasterns. 
But ok if I am picturing what you are saying correctly, I have heard of some people taping the hooves to correct it’s self over time. I honestly don’t see how this would work but have never done it so I guess who am I to say one way or another. I guess you could try it and see if it works. All you will be out is a roll of tape. Just keep a close eye on it that it doesn’t cause any issues, like being taped too tight or have any crud get under the tape and rot the hooves. 
But no I don’t think you wasted your money unless you paid some seriously big bucks for him. Your son may not place at the top because of it but he is a wether, he is not going to produce anything, the only thing that ultimately matters is what is on his bones. No one eats pasterns  now what I mean on maybe messing with his placement when shown is he may not brace as well there for he may not have as much “eye appeal” to him. But I do not see any judge DQing him over it or no one wanting to purchase him because of it either


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Okay, guess only time will tell. Our tag & first progress show is June 22nd, so we still have some time to see if we will need an alternate goat before june 22nd to be on the safe side.


----------

